# Shop made Tools of Your Dreams.



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Like we need another "Of Your Dreams" topics around here but here goes another one.

I figured this would be a good spot to showcase or dream up your cabinet of shop made tools. Buying them is great but building something with a tool you made yourself is priceless.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

I have started another tool project as a means of procrastinating on my bench lol. Seriously though I have been wanting to build a Layout compass for a while and have not allowed myself to start because of the workbench backlog but I think I need to clear this out of my head to allow room for the bench to sneak back in.

Based off of this design but made from wood and brass.










I was able to get the hinge done today not just need to make the rest of it..


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

That was such a nice saw you made there. Really like it.

It's not done yet, but I'm workin' on a jointer plane


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Well now that you have your bench finished you can get back to work on that!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would like to have a small set of awls for starting drill bits. Larger and with steeper angles than a scratch awl. I can just use a drill bit and whack it but a set of awls would be nice, maybe 3 or 4 sizes.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I think they're called gimlets Rick.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*OnlyJustME*, I'll have two vodka gimlet please for some out of shop down time!

I typically use a spot drill to start holes particularly in hardwoods when I can't use a Brad point bit.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I had planned to use an old screwdriver and grind it into an awl. Is there enough decent steel in a screwdriver to make that worth it after the tip is ground off? Otherwise I think I have a junk triangular file I can cut and grind down and use. What else do you guys use as steel for awls?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

I used a taper set pin for mine. It is hardened steel and pretty cheap at ACE. It's not as slim as I would like but it does a great job of marking drill holes.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

The awl that I got from the marking knife swap was made from a spade bit. The marking knife was made from the spade part, and the awl was made from the other end


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@Tim-I ground down an old Craftsman Philips screwdriver that was all buggered up into a awl. Nothing fancy, but it does mark where it's tapped down.

EDIT-Or maybe it's a gimlet. Not sure now.


----------



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

I would love to build a shop built scrollsaw and maybe even a lathe


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I want to make a treadle lathe some day too…

And I have this idea… I've got a belt driven scroll saw (old wooden one) that I'd like to use. My idea is getting a treadle sewing machine table (no sewing machine, just the treadle mechanism) and make it so I can universally mount the scroll saw, or a grinder, or a mini lathe, or anything of the sort on it to use. Would be fun


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Mosquito - that sounds like too much work, but if I make something like that you will be the first person I call for foot peddle help! One man power - how does that equate to horsepower?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

lol I like the idea of an unplugged shop. At least to an extent. I like the options of being able to do things either way. All depends on if it's a project I'm doing so I can have and use it, or if it's a project I'm doing because I want to make it, and having it afterwards is just a bonus lol


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

A gimlet is for starting screw holes.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Rick - I think that depends on how it's poured.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I used a Brad Awl for the first time a few weeks ago at the Lie Nielsen hand tool event.

Mike Siemsen's School of Woodworking had a bench set up there and was doing some demo stuff. I got to try my hand at cutting molding using hollows and rounds, hand cut miter joints (with out a layout tool of any sort), then used the brad awl to make holes for the cut nails, then hide glued it on to a chest of drawers. It was fun.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Isn't that why you have kids? To power your treadle tools?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Mos* - I'm with you on the unplugged shop idea. I really like the thought of an "Underhill" style woodshop with power tools kept to the absolute minimum. I just always feel like I am cheating somehow when I go to the bandsaw to cut something.

I already had been thinking about a treadle lathe but hadn't considered a treadle scrollsaw! That just made the list…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

well, a treadle sewing machine already has the belt drive going for it, and most belt driven treadle woodworking tools have the pulling running in line with the user like the treadle sewing machine, so… shouldn't be THAT hard… right? lol


----------



## floyd1365 (May 5, 2013)

lol you guys are a hoot! been kicking around the same idea for a lathe with a treadle. at my age it'd be more work than fun though. missed a couple on craigslist. they go pretty cheap, and fast too. another option for good steel for small things are hex wrenches. easy to regrind into awls and such and small enough to forge into small chisels. allen brand are S2 steel, eklind 8650 chrome nickle.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

I've always wanted to build a lathe to. The treadle lathe sounds good because of the continuous rotation but I really like the way a Spring Pole lathe breaks down, easy to move outside.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

I had to Google Spring Pole Lathe lol. That is tempting in it's simplicity. I wonder if you could couple a treadle lathe and a treadle scroll saw together. Seems like it would be a matter of sharing a drive shaft…


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm sure you could. The question would be will it create too much drag to keep the speed up.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

I suppose you could make a coupling/de-coupling type of drive shaft? I do think you are right about the 2 creating too much drag if both ran simultaneously.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Those planes are just plain awesome Don! If only I were a rich man I would commission an entire set of them.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm sure you could AF. But I would agree with OJM, drag may become an issue, requiring a more substantial fly wheel…

I like spring pole lathes too. At the last MWTCA meet they had a demo with a pole lathe like this one:


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm with you guys on wanting to build a treadle lathe. I like the idea of using a grindstone as the flywheel since you get both uses that way. I downloaded Roy Underhill's plan's and he describes them in his Woodwrights Guide book but his goal seems to be portability so it uses thin wood pieces. I would think the sturdier your lathe structure the better it would perform. This one is awesome, and he says he is going to make another more detailed build video.

I think if you're going to make a treadle lathe, you might as well make a chevalet

And thanks guys for the ideas on the awl. Funny enough I picked up some allen wrenches to make a few sizes of router plane blades out of, but hadn't considered using them for an awl.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a cool treadle lathe you linked to Tim. Thanks


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Shop made tools?
Hmmmmm!
Interesting.
















Shop Made Scroll Saw


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

"16 Band Saw


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I liked that first one so much that I keep a half inch resaw blade on it, have since scrapped the POS Crapsman, and now keep a quarter inch scrolling blade on this one. You can read more about it here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Box Joint Jig









Dovetail joint Jig

You can read about both of them here.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice little group you have there William! You really kicked it up a notch or two there ;-)


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow William that's pretty cool.

Well I guess if there's this many of us that want a treadle lathe, there's only one thing to do: have the next tool swap be a treadle lathe swap. Lol go go freight shipping charges.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know about the treadle lathe, but a dedicated bowl lathe is in future plans for me.
I'm planning on powering it with a 3 to 5 horse motor.
Speed will be handled, or reduced, using an old Ford standard transmission with granny low.
That, coupled with stepped pulleys off the electric motor, will provide a huge range of speeds.
The only thing I'm lacking now is large enough motor and figuring out a way to get my spindle shaft or chuck perfectly centered on the output shaft of the transmission.
I will find the motor eventually.
I'm hoping the large machine shop the next town over can solve my output shaft problem. 
I'm hoping they can take the existing output shaft if I remove it for them from the transmission, turn it down and thread it with 1×8TPI threads.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I've got more shop made tools if ya'll are interested in seeing them.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I like the jigsaw powered scroll saw.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

In an early Fine Woodworking issue the did an article on a spring pole type lathe that had a bicycle drive hub with the chain to the treadle. You could pump and coast then pump again. The work always turned in the right way not back and forth. If anyone is interested I'll find it.
Jim


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

That would also be an interesting idea. I remember one of the newer Woodwrights Shop episodes had a similar device to power a table saw


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Someone mentioned an awl.
I turned a handle, epoxied in a piece of quarter inch steel rod.
Sharpened the point.
It works great.
The thing I learned though is to use water to keep the tip cool when sharpening. 
If you discolor it you've weakened it badly.
I looked and I guess I did not take a photo of it,

However, if you like turning,
Take an old sawzall blade to make a thin blade parting tool.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Also lathe related.
If you have an old piece of crap one with the tube bed and a messed up inside spindle…........
Oh, not many people have something like that do they?
You could make a 12" disk sander though.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know what it is called, but I was fascinated by some videos showing a hand saw held upside down under a sliding table. It was being used to cut some small pieces. It looked very accurate fun to use. Has any one tried to build such a thing?
DanK


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

After I bought a factory made disk sander on sale for a steal of a deal, 
I used that same lathe as a buffing station.
I have since scraped this lathe completely as I found I like taking the buffing pads to the lathe instead of taking my turned pieces to the buffing station.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Dan, the Jointmaker Pro?


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

THAT's the thingy, Mos! How hard could that be to make? I was wondering if anyone has tried it?
DanK


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

They do look pretty interesting. But for the money that they cost, I doubt I'll ever own one.

But making one, on the other hand… hmmmm


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are a few of my shop built tools built from plans purchased off the internet.
The table saw tenon jig.

















Horizontal slot mortiser.









My pantorouter.









And my home made domino.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have an old jigsaw. I should use it to power a shop made scrollsaw.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Not mine but I thought it was very well done. A drum sander made from a radial arm saw frame and a treadmill base. Homemade drum mounted ion the arm. 








This guy had a bunch ot repurposed tools I'll share the over arm router when I get some photos.
Jim


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@William-Really good stuff you've made in the shop! I am impressed!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Man this thread has really taken off!

Wow William, that's quite the collection you have there!

Wow Alan those are some sweet machines! I never even heard of a homemade domino. I need to look into that pentorouter.

Here is my contribution. I'm sure a lot of you are tired of seeing it by now. 
Shop made 2" wooden screws.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

I for one am not tired of seeing that wooden screw ;-) Especially attached to that bench!

Here is a quick update to the shop made layout compass I have been making.. Just need to work out the pins, fine adjustment spring and make a set screw to replace the temporary one here. Then it's time to break out the rasp!


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

do they have to be complete in order to qualify? I can turn wood on it but there are several options still to come!


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

I posted this in the project section some time ago, but here is my jointer knife setting jig…


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Shop built duplicator made from THK linear bearings and other things around the shop. Built without a plan for under $75.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Rhett, are you going to make plans available, or at least give more views of it so I can get some ideas for a future build. I have a 2:1 pantograph I built and would like to build a 1:1 duplicator. I don't like the designs I've seen so far though and have been jotting down ideas.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Here is a video of my scroll saw that's powered by a jig saw.






It wasn't hard to build. I could try to find the magazine article if you are serious about wanting to build one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Or if you'd like to look for it yourself, mine was built from an article in the August 1986 copy of WOOD magazine.

I love the idea of foot powered machines, such as treadle, peddle, or spring pole. However, I have a bad back and a bum leg. So I have to prefer machines with power. I'd wanted to build a scroll saw for some time and had looked at treadle types. I could have easily took a motor and duplicated something already factory built, but that would have been pointless in my opinion. So when I seen the jig saw powered one, a light bulb went off.

I used to be a mechanic by trade, a gear head by heart, and now love wood working, so some of these shop made tools come as natural projects to me.
For the future, I hope to built (like I said in previous post) a 1:1 duplicator, a lathe, a drum sander, and a jointer. I've also thrown around the idea of using parts from my 113 Crapsman saw to build one saw that'll do everything I need and sell off the Ridgid saw.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

I really like that scroll saw design. I think it could easily be converted to a treadle type using a treadle sewing machine parts like Mos suggested.

So William, would you say you have saved any money building all those machines or did it end up coming out even. I have always wondered if those kind of build would end up as a money pit or actually cost effective. Either way it has to be cool as hell building with your own equipment.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I , too, never tire of seeing that screw making jig, Mos. That looks like it could make dowels pretty handily too?
DanK


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the band saws have been the most cost cutting piece of equipment I've built.
I priced around. A saw with similar capacities and features would easily cost over a thousand dollar. The one with the big motor for resawing I have about $100 in. The other one I have about $60 in. The resaw one cost me more because it has a larger and more expensive (even though it's used) motor on it. I've used them for over a year now and they work flawlessly. 
The resaw one has saved me a bundle. Before building it, when I needed quarter inch material for scrolling, which is what I consider my specialty, I would run 3/4 material through a planer over and over until it was down to a quarter inch. This was wasting material, wasting money replacing planer blades too quickly, and hard on the planer itself. Now, out of the same 3/4 inch material I once done that with, I get two or three boards out of one, seldom have to use the planer (they usually just require minimal sanding) and it is just fun as hell doing it all on a piece of equipment I built.

All that being said, whether a piece of equipment is worth building or not depends on what and how often you'll be using it for, and how well thought out the design is. The band saws for example are build from Matthius Wandell's design. It is a well designed tool. It is built to last and has all the features that a factory made saw would have. 
On the other hand, I built a pantograph designed by the same guy. I thought I would use it all the time for signs. Since then I have learned I can free hand route signs just as easily. So the pantograph, even though it works flawlessly and is a cool tool, collects dust. I do have a use for a 1:1 duplicator, but have yet to build one. The pantograph I built had an optional 2:1 or 3:1 ratio that limits it's uses unless you want to build a lot fo something. Then it makes sense to make patterns for using it. Otherwise, if you're making a one off item, it's easier just to make the item.

The other thing is to use a good design, think it through, use quality hardware, and don't take short cuts. I think that building something that you constantly have to repair or readjust is a waste of time. If you want to do that, you may as well just save your money by buying all Harbour Freight equipment.

So I guess I'm saying it's a mixed bag. 
A well thought out, often used shop made tool is absolutley a good investment. Otherwise, it's not. It's up the the builder and user.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Maurico, I looked and couldn't find anything else about the wooden screw jig. I'd like to learn more about it if you could post a link to more info. I'd be very insterested in something like that.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

William, this is the only other pic I have. This machine has been scrapped and canibulized for parts.

The weak part was the pivot across the top. A simple fix, but I quickly realized it wasn't the machine I needed.

If your into building your own machines, check out 80/20 aluminum extrusions. They call themselves the industrial erector set. They have an ebay store where you can get pieces cheap. There is a picture of the overarm pinrouter I made, FB page for Nice Ash Planes. It would be perfect as a long rail for a miter station. All the standard "woodworking" fixtures work with it.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

That's a pretty cool duplicator there Rhett.

I've been thinking about using some 80/20 to make a router-mill. Not a CNC (yet…) but just a mill that uses a router.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool duplicator Rhett!

William that video is to cool man, I bet that scroll saw has a deeper reach than most commercially available scroll saws.

Eric those dividers are looking really cool! I've never seen shop made dividers. Very nice!

Thanks on the props on the screw maker. William, your in luck, I blogged about the whole painful process here! http://lumberjocks.com/mochoa/blog/33045

Actually the first method I tried is what caused me problems. So, you have the benefit of knowing what I know now. The first method was using a hand made tap to essentially make your own Beal screw threaded but that just leaves too much margin for error. The method I settled on works perfectly but allows the router to chatter a little too much. So it has required some sanding and fine tuning to get the screws to fit the nut.

I've actually been thinking of a different method using DaVinci 's screw cutter but using a router of course.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

William, the crossmember that holds the jigsaw looks fairly thin. How much does it vibrate with the saw.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Mauricio. They are coming along in a hurry due to our due date being moved up a week. I have exactly 1 week to finish about 10 projects before the baby arrives now lol.

That DaVinci thread cutter looks interesting! I wonder what kind of blade it uses…


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

The treadle late comments reminded me of this guy.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

I always loved that video CL. I hope I can one day have that kind of skill with a skew chisel.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

DaVinci probably uses a v cutter I'm sure. I'm thinking that a router doesnt need two lead screws but what do I know. That project is not very high on the list right now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Rick, it doesn't vibrate at all. I used pecan, which is a very hard and strong wood. I imagine if I had used something weaker, like pine or something, it would probably vibrate pretty bad.

Thanks for the link Maurico. I will be sure to check that out as soon as I can.

Rhett, thanks for the photo. It doesn't look too complicated. I have found though that most shop built machines seem a mystery until you have that "aha" moment.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66408









Templates can be had from Gramercy as well as the hardware for the bow saw.

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/more/bowsawplans.html

It was a fun build and is quite useful.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice, Wahoo. I'm planning on doing that same build. How much use do you get out of the saw? Are you pretty happy with it as user?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Brandon!

You'll be way happy with the saw my friend. It has a small kerf and cuts 
quickly. I am very content with my saw even though the depth of cut is limited.

My blade is fixed so I can't turn it like the handle option, so, that limits the depth of the cut.
Where as you can cut a long board when the blade is at 90 degrees to the tensioner.

Maybe next time I'll try and make one with an adjustable handle.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I see advantages to both fixed and adjustable handles. My coping saw handle often turns when I don't want it to, no matter how tight it is, and it annoys the hell out of me. Perhaps one could make a bow saw with a brass pin that you can insert to fix the handle in place when you want it or take it out when you want it adjustable. Just thinking, but I do plan on making one of those Gramercy kits.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

On a side note, there's three brass pins on both legs that go through
to hold the hardware. I used epoxy but they pulled out when I tightened up the 
bow.

Oops. So, I drilled the holes, added epoxy again, and finished it up.

You'll enjoy the build Brandon.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Progress….


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

That's awesome Eric. 
edit: where'd the picture go Eric?
WEIRD i saw it, then next time i came to this thread it wasn't there. even tried reloading page. now its there again.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks OJM! Pic is still there as far as I can see….


----------



## GMatheson (Apr 9, 2010)

Those dividers are gonna look great Eric. I love the shaping you went with.

Here is a Shooting Board I made.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks man… it is kinda taking on the shape of a cross between the female form and an insect lol.

A Shooting board is on my list of things I need right now… but I need to do some more work on the bench after these are done before starting any other projects I think.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Great looking shooting board GMat!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are some clamps I made a long time ago.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's one of them treadle scroll saws we were talking about.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's a few shop made screw driver handle's for a set of Robertson drivers. I'm not real happy how they turned out as I was unable to change the sizes but keep the proportions the same. I also screwed up on one and forgot the decorative burns. On the other hand they feel good in the hand and it was my first attempt at turning off center turning to create the oval shape, so I learned a bunch there. I think it is kind of cool to have a modern driver in a traditional handle and they do look way better than the plastic handles.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

if only shipping was actually $55 that the listing says lol


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Gimlet: 2oz gin
1 1/2 oz lime juice
Pour into mixing glass. Stir well. Strain into cocktail glass.

Starting screw holes: Nail


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

More progress… One leg done… one more to go…










I also made a couple small file handles yesterday out of a couple decorative dowels. No shaping involved just a brass pipe and a hole through the center. A couple quick coats of poly applied.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

OK I have a few shop made tools that I really like.

Here are a few of my favorites.

Chevalet de Marqueterie #1










Chevalet de Marqueterie #2










Veneer Press










Lathe Drum Sander


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Those Chevalet's are really cool but I have never been able to wrap my head around how they work. Searching YouTube for videos of one in use is proving tough.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Already built mine!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Airframer* I have several chevalet videos on my youtube channel and in my blogs. Here's one that should lead you to the others.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Cole is that Mattias inspired?

shiwright those things are very interesting


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes Justin, sorry I should have mentioned that. I started with his design and ended with his design built to my specs.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Winding sticks. Black walnut inlaid with maple, finished with blonde shellac.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

I finally finished my dividers!


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

Might build this slot mortiser.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Joel, This looks like a great design and should work well if you build it well. There is an LJ'r offering plans for a similar much more versatile router table. He goes by Mark55 and the plans are available from his web site at:
http://routermillwoodworks.weebly.com/. You might give it a look see.
DanK


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I would like to some day build one of those Dan. Or at least something similar…


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I bought the plans for my son-in-law and with no experience he's quite able to make it. I helped him cut the pieces to size because he has only a hand saw, so with a little planning we did it when family was here for a quickie visit. When he got home and went to put it together, all the holes were gone! We had cut 3 pieces all wrong! Upon checking, we found an error in the plans that we blamed for one of them, and Mark has since fixed that. LOL. Four eyes, two heads, and still…
DanK


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I realize now that we may be talking about different things. I meant the router mill not the router table. Though the table wouldn't be bad either lol


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

So… what would you guys do with a treadle sewing machine base (just the cast iron treadle mechanism)?

Just picked one up for $27 today. They were "asking" $35 on CL, I asked if they had change for $40, they said no, just give me $20, but I gave him $27, 'cause I felt it was easily worth the $35 he was asking, and wanted to get him as close to that as I could.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Got a photo? Can it some how be used for a lathe?


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Treadle…. Scrollsaw.. 'nuf said

In other news.. I thik I have found my "after bench build" project…










Looking at the build instructions this looks easy to build out of material from the orange store and for way less than they are asking…
http://benchcrafted.com/PDF%20Files/BC_Carvers_Vise.pdf


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

Airframer shopnotes did a build article on one of those. They used an acme screw. I used a screw from grizzly I believe for mine.
Jim


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I have an old hand crank/belt driven scroll saw. I was thinking about making a table top for it, and making it in a way such that I could attach the scroll saw to it, and possibly make a lathe that I could swap out the scroll saw for


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Slow and low on torque for a lathe, a scroll saw or grinder would be a good bet.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice find Mos! There is a guy just down the road from my office that restores and collects old woodworking tools, and he's got 2 or 3 treadle lathes that convert into a scroll saw. I almost bought one, but he was asking $300 for the cheapest one, and it needed work to become operational again. I've been looking for an old sewing machine base too, but all I find is the whole machine. I hate to part one out just so I can steal the base for a lathe, it just doesnt seem right to me. Kinda like painting a perfectly good vintage hand saw…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I was in exactly the same boat Jason. I didn't want to tear apart a sewing machine if I didn't have to. But almost all the bases I would find would end up being in antique shops, they'd put a piece of glass on top, call it a table, and ask $150. Um, no lol

I was at an antique mall in Red Wing a month ago or so and was looking at such a table. Lady came over and asked "Oh, you're interested in the table?" I said I was not, but if she wanted to keep the glass I'd give her $30 for the base. She didn't like the idea :-/


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Mos, there's stale green envy headed your way! I looked for almost two years for a cast iron base like that and was willing to pay twice that. I ended up buying a Rogers Pedal Scroll saw from another LJ. Want to cut at craft shows without the noise of a power saw. I have a collectors item Delta hand crank scroll saw (9"?) that can also run with a belt. 
DanK


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd been looking for a little while (around a year) as well. Most that I found would end up with a "table top" and a massive price tag…

The plan is to use a hand crank/belt drive scroll saw that I've had for a while with it


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Walnut, oak, and cherry mallet. This one was a quickie, but turned out decent enough.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Now THAT is a mallet! Very nice!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Made this over the weekend. Works very well from what little I've tried but probably too big for my lathe. If I had a better metal cutting tool I would have cut the blade down the center and made 2 smaller ones instead.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3GBvyQd4sb8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3GBvyQd4sb8
The lathe almost done it turns wood but I haven't finished the Ornamental part or the oval turning part yet. I have had fun with it! the posts are for a butcher block table. they are 5" diameter. Two bolts swaps the cross feed from single point to router that can tip or side cut while turning. the same two bolts and I can switch over to a dado blade on a spindle to remove a lot of material in a hurry. the birch posts took about 40 minutes a piece from square to sanded 100. including mounting, hey their heavy! I have no chip out one the corners and they all look the same.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

REO, that's a pretty cool lathe. I've got something similar based on a SuperShop and it has smaller capacity. I'm curious if you have actually spun up a 24" dia. piece? The lathe looks really solid and I'm intrigued with the "speed control". How is that done?
DanK


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice work REO, that lathe you made looks pretty sweet. The posts look great too


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Dan the speed control is a 3 PH VFD from 220 single phase. I used the available preset modes but they are unnecessary. For the little lathe I just use one switch for on/off/direction and the speed pot.I sent it into overload a couple times on the 5" turnings. For big stuff there is an 8 to 1 reduction back gear set up that will really slow it down and develop the torque needed for larger stuff. On this lathe I have done 10 inch so far. I have been asked to turn a 16"Dia. x 24 tall oak staved "garbage can" for an architects office for drawings. The picture used for my avatar is one of my dad in front of "the big lathe" that was sold when he had a stroke and was never put back into service. It had done pieces 2' x 16' in one piece and 2' x 24 in three pieces splined together.

Thanks for the encouraging comments!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Shamp that mallet looks menacing, like a Borg Cube.

Reo, that's an amazing piece of machinery and the turnings look beautiful!


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Bet you don't miss much with that mallet Shamp!


----------

